# Anyone doing "Come to the Light" in Twin Lights next weekend?



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Just curious. I'm thinking about doing it.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Just signed on for the 100, weather is supposed to be beautiful


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Wetworks said:


> Just signed on for the 100, weather is supposed to be beautiful



It's always a great ride. They do an amazing job with it. 

I'm looking at 130 for sure, but will see when the tank runs dry. 

I'm on a black Merckx EMX 525 if you see me out there. I got a friend in Brielle with a place on the water which is why I know I'll add at least that much (130), but really I hope to run to "done" aka...the light.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

MaxKatt said:


> It's always a great ride. They do an amazing job with it.
> 
> I'm looking at 130 for sure, but will see when the tank runs dry.
> 
> I'm on a black Merckx EMX 525 if you see me out there. I got a friend in Brielle with a place on the water which is why I know I'll add at least that much (130), but really I hope to run to "done" aka...the light.


Ok, cool. I'll try to keep an eye out, not sure what bike I will be riding yet


----------

